# HELP! We need a NAIL CARE FORUM. r/o/p



## spaflam (Apr 12, 2005)

*HELP, please! Lemming Creative Nail's new Raw Earth pedi r/o*

Lemming Creative Nail's new Raw Earth pedicure products. 

Have tried lots of other Creative SPA products - but these are new (and pricey) so I want some opinions.

Any opinions? Anyone ever used these?


----------



## NYAngel98 (Apr 12, 2005)

Originally Posted by *spaflam* *HELP, please! Lemming Creative Nail's new Raw Earth pedi r/o*
Lemming Creative Nail's new Raw Earth pedicure products. 

Have tried lots of other Creative SPA products - but these are new (and pricey) so I want some opinions.

Any opinions? Anyone ever used these?

I've just used their nail polish - its ok... it's nail polish


----------



## DavaL (May 4, 2012)

why not try it first and come to tell us what is the effects?


----------

